# Little Big Planet (PS3) - My Review in 5 bullet points



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

1. Who the hell makes a platforming game where the platforms can be walked through causing you to die?
2. Who thought that giving the character more momentum than the average Veyron would be a good idea?
3. Placing a game on 3 different 'levels' going backwards towards the screen and having the character jump into them automatically is bloody ridiculous.
4. Dressing things up and making crap levels of your own cannot mask what is basically a game that is more frustrating than it is fun.
5. and neither can Stephen Fry.

Basically, don't bother. It doesn't live up to the hype.


----------



## stig (Feb 16, 2009)

+1 well said!


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought it looked abit toss


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

All media hype and marketing.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't agree, I thought it was ground breaking, a change from the norm, graphically competent and a lot of fun. It has a huge following and is very well thought of. 

I have sold my copy as I finished it and prefer shooters but unlike many games I play and sell on its charming quality cannont be denied!


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Have to agree with Brazo on this one... I find myself really drawn to it.
There is just something about it that puts a little grin on my face and makes me think "I have to have it"


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

well I suppose you lonely PS3 users need something to do when all us wiser 360players are enjoying hassle free online gaming!


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Brazo said:


> I don't agree, I thought it was ground breaking, a change from the norm, graphically competent and a lot of fun. It has a huge following and is very well thought of.
> 
> I have sold my copy as I finished it and prefer shooters but unlike many games I play and sell on its charming quality cannont be denied!


I agree, its agreat game, cant get the wife off it


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

big pimp said:


> well I suppose you lonely PS3 users need something to do when all us wiser 360players are enjoying hassle free online gaming!


I can play my PS3 online no problems, infact lately it's been quicker than on my 360. And it's free.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

big pimp said:


> well I suppose you lonely PS3 users need something to do when all us wiser 360players are enjoying hassle free online gaming!


We can also watch blu-ray films when not gaming 

John


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

is that in between the 3 hour a time updates

I bought ps3 for the misus to mess about on so i could use xbox with less grief, she was looking at this game and this thread made her mind up not to buy, even though she is curious, she hasnt seen it since the positive comments though haha


----------

